# Logitech launches the Blue Sona XLR Microphone & Litra Beam Desktop Key Light for creators



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 21, 2022)

> *LAUSANNE, Switzerland & NEWARK, Calif.*–(BUSINESS WIRE)– Logitech For Creators, a brand extension of Logitech® (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI) that is dedicated to empowering all creators to pursue their passions, unveils two new solutions to achieve pro-level streaming and creating. Logitech Blue Sona is an active dynamic XLR microphone featuring ClearAmp technology that delivers a superior studio-quality sound experience. Logitech Litra Beam is a premium streaming desktop key light with TrueSoft technology for shaping and directing light to achieve professional lighting effects. Both solutions empower creators in all-new ways...



Continue reading...


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 23, 2022)

I enjoy posts like this--they encourage me to learn new things about photography/video and things connected to photography/video.

We've owned about a dozen Logitech mice over the years...and some other Logitech gear as well--including a half-dozen Ultimate Ears bluetooth speakers.

Maybe I'll check out their microphones (currently use RODE).

I didn't realize that Logitech has Swiss ownership...although in the 21st century I'm not sure whether that sort of thing matters.

Here's why.

I'm 'typing' this on an AUKEY KM-G3 keyboard. It is a mechanical keyboard (some sort of blue switches) that was purchased from Amazon 2-4 years ago, I think.

It is backlit (with many color and lighting pattern choices) and has served us so well that I bought another for my wife.

I would like to buy yet another one just like it (our third) but AUKEY has moved on and now sells quite a few KM-GXX keyboards, where X is an integer.

These are Chinese-made keyboards and it is quite difficult to ascertain (for me) the exact features of the backlighting...and I like to have the option of setting all the keys to be the same color.

So I did lots and lots of searching...I don't think AUKEY has what I want...but I came upon a Logitech keyboard: 









Logitech K845 Mechanical Illuminated Keyboard


Shop K845 Keyboard. Features aluminum design, angled keys, 5 backlighting options, and a choice of mechanical switches. Red, Blue, Brown, Cherry MX




www.logitech.com





*This Logitech keyboard is basically an exact copy of the AUKEY KM-G3 that I was looking for!*

...furthermore: in essence I am looking to replace a Saitek backlit (red!) mechanical keyboard (PZ30AUR) with red switches--the space bar crapped out after nearly a decade-and-a-half of use.

In the process of reading about Logitech, I discovered that a few years ago Logitech bought Saitek!

So Logitech is everywhere.


----------



## kten (Sep 24, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> I enjoy posts like this--they encourage me to learn new things about photography/video and things connected to photography/video.
> 
> We've owned about a dozen Logitech mice over the years...and some other Logitech gear as well--including a half-dozen Ultimate Ears bluetooth speakers.
> 
> ...


off topic a little but any board with addressable LEDs and a firmware that supports custom per key lighting will do what you're after. You don't want to get into keyboards though trust me it's even worse of a rabbithole than cameras. I primarily use a 65% and separate numpad both with QMK firmware which enables more customisability (including switches as hotswap sockets) that were self builds from misc parts but many premade ones like my fullsize (ducky Shine 5, old and better options for the money or equal for less now imho) have per key lighting. 

On topic on the mic note not tried this one but going from all the logitech sound stuff I've seen or used this won't match your Rode as they're primarily a gaming peripherals company who pale in comparisson to actual sound hardware companies. I find deity best bang for buck for camera mic options but use rode procaster into my comps interface for voice when I may be working/typing in the background; basically poor mans sm7b and good for voice if you need the background rejection.


----------

